# Bavolex



## lfcfl

I've just started Lotronex and it worked for the first 3-4 times and then I had break through poo urgency. I'm disappointed and now desperate, becoming housebound and losing hope. I just saw the ad for Bavolex and thought I'd ask before spending more money. Has anyone tried this yet? Lisa


----------



## 18771

Hi! In my desperation I've purchaced a 30 day supply of Bavolex. Took my first one today (1-28-09). I'll keep you posted as to any results I have.


----------



## Poepad

Lisa, I would like to know the same answer. At 45 bucks a bottle, it is a little steep.http://bavolex.com/


----------



## overitnow

I've been well for the last 10 years paying about that same amount for my supplement. I guarantee you you will find the money if it works. (I also read it has a 60 day guarantee, so it sounds pretty low risk.)Mark


----------



## lfcfl

Hi, any luck with the Bavolex? I'm getting desperate and can't find any verifiable reviews on the stuff...Thanks


----------



## Puppy3D

Would interessting me too Bavolex, anyone already tried it out?


----------



## On Edge

Surprising lack of discussion about this product. I would like to know people's rections if they have tried it. It bills itself at the website as a great treatment, but who knows?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well all the websites for all these natural remedies all make them sound uniquely able to cure you of IBS (and sometimes everything else) when nothing else with the same old stuff in it made a difference.The ingredients are pretty pedestrian and stuff that some people sometimes find somewhat helpful for some symptoms.However nothing in it looks like the amazing cure for everyone most of the hype these website use would have you believe. Especially since at best any of these alone help maybe 50% of the people here who report on them.http://bavolex.com/#INGREDIENTSLemon Balm is generally soothing usually for anxiety5-HTP lots of IBS effective drugs work on serotonin, but results with that on here tend to be very mixedChamomile also generally soothing, often for anxiety, good if you aren't allergic to it.Ginger is fairly effective for nausea for some peoplePeppermint. Antispasmodic, used by a lot of people here, but doesn't work for everyone, may increase heartburnCaraway seeds. Not many use it here alone but in some combination productsPapaya enzyme, usually not that great, but some like itBromelien, usually not that helpful, but some like itPancreatin, of the digestive enzymes the one most likely to help, and for bloating.Fennel seeds. Usually used for gas, seems to help some hereIf you throw enough may help a few people stuff together (assuming none of them stop one of the others from working) you'll probably find at least a few people it helps. Now it may help to buy the one thing that works for $5-$20 for two bottles of whatever at the health food store rather than $95 for two bottles of this. My cynical side says the more they over-promise amazing results for run of the mill ingredients the more they have to up the price so you'll give it a try. If it costs that much, it must be good, right?I don't find the lack of discussion surprising. Usually after falling for one or two over-hyped same old same old products on the web most people don't keep trying every last one that comes out.


----------

